# Jim Sadler - Rapid RV



## alsgram66 (Feb 8, 2008)

All apparent problems with Jim have been resolved; he did nothing wrong.  I want to clear any misconceptions about him.  A bank error and poor communications caused all the concerns.  Thanks to the RV community for your help and support.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 8, 2008)

RE: Jim Sadler - Rapid RV

that sound great did u get your rv back?


----------



## Pug007 (Feb 12, 2008)

RE: Jim Sadler - Rapid RV

Well my situation has definitely not gotten better, Jim will not even return my calls. The payment that he is supposed to make to my bank has not been made for January and doesn't look to be there for February. He has sold my RV and the person that purchased it is making the payments but they are not going anywhere from Jim Sadler's end. I can't believe he has called others and will not call me, I have left numerous messages and faxes and still no response!! He is absolutely ruining my credit and I do not know what to do. If anyone has any contact with him I would appreciate a heads up. The reason my wife and I had to sell our RV is that my wife's father was diagnosed with brain cancer and we needed to help them (him and his wife) any way we could, he has passed on after a 2 yr battle and this is the problem we get to deal with now, so very soon after his passing. My wife is so very distraught and this problem is making things so much worse. Any help that could be offered would be greatly appreciated. thanks all


----------



## Pug007 (Feb 12, 2008)

RE: Jim Sadler - Rapid RV

Well my situation has definitely not gotten better, Jim will not even return my calls. The payment that he is supposed to make to my bank has not been made for January and doesn't look to be there for February. He has sold my RV and the person that purchased it is making the payments but they are not going anywhere from Jim Sadler's end. I can't believe he has called others and will not call me, I have left numerous messages and faxes and still no response!! He is absolutely ruining my credit and I do not know what to do. If anyone has any contact with him I would appreciate a heads up. The reason my wife and I had to sell our RV is that my wife's father was diagnosed with brain cancer and we needed to help them (him and his wife) any way we could, he has passed on after a 2 yr battle and this is the problem we get to deal with now, so very soon after his passing. My wife is so very distraught and this problem is making things so much worse. Any help that could be offered would be greatly appreciated. thanks all


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 12, 2008)

Re: Jim Sadler - Rapid RV

I don't see how this forum is going to solve any of your problems.  None of us are going to have anything to do with a dealer that has gone out of business, now are we?

You need a good lawyer, not a good RVer!


----------

